# Tivo Remote controlling a Samsung TV trouble



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got a new Samsung LED H7150 Series Smart TV - 65" Class TV. The Tivo remote controls everything properly except for the volume control. I have to mash the volume up/down millions of times for the sound to actually go up and down. I would think that you could just hold the button down continuously and the sound would rapidly go up and down. I have tried all the Samsung remote codes and none fixes the problem. Anyone else have a solution/suggestion?

[SOLVED!]
See thread #13 for solution:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10422271#post10422271


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have three samsung sets and have no issue. Could something be interfering with the sensor, my family loves to put stuff on that shelf which inevitably blocks it...


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

nothing in the way. I have tried four different styles of tivo remotes. Must be something with the newer TV.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Have you chosen a different Samsung code for the TiVo remote? There are lots of them and only some will have smooth volume control.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep, every code multiple remotes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This is a common problem, in that the first Samsung code you come across does the volume in single steps.

Read this thread, see link, it specifically addresses your problem.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=378529

Good luck!

PS: Here's another thread, same problem:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517651


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Stuart, I'll give all those suggestions in those thread a try.


----------



## mjpaci (Jun 2, 2003)

On the other hand...I found my TiVO remote to have better control over the volume on my Samsung set than the Samsung remote that came with the set.

YMMV.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Found that code 0305 controls my Samsung TV perfectly but when the Samsung sound-bar is plugged in via optical cable that's when the trouble starts. I just ordered a Male to Male stereo audio mini jack cable to try that solution out as advised in another thread here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484956&highlight=code+0305

Don't know how much the sound quality will actually degrade but the volume control operation is unbearable.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

heifer624 said:


> Found that code 0305 controls my Samsung TV perfectly but when the Samsung sound-bar is plugged in via optical cable that's when the trouble starts. I just ordered a Male to Male stereo audio mini jack cable to try that solution out as advised in another thread here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484956&highlight=code+0305
> 
> Don't know how much the sound quality will actually degrade but the volume control operation is unbearable.


I had a similar problem a long time ago with my Dish Hopper and my Samsung sound bar. I found that using HDMI ARC fixed the problem while retaining the 2.1 digital audio quality. It looks like your set has ARC, but I don't know what sound bar you have. If it supports ARC, then you might try that as well.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

On my Samsung 51" plasma, code 0092 gives me the Tivo remote functions, but with the volume as a stepping toggle, as described. Code 0305 gives me continuous volume on one Tivo remote but on another remote with exactly the same keyboard layout 0305 doesn't take at all.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

Any code for the e350 sound Bar? I tried 0305 and no luck


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I solved my original problem, but feel like a total DA. I got a second small RF Roamio remote and getting that one to pair with my Roamio Plus I noticed an additional option in the remote control setup.

So here's how I solved my Samsung soundbar trouble. My HDMI out of the Roamio is connected straight to my Samsung TV and a optical cable goes from the TV to the soundbar. I choose this method because I have two other HDMI input sources and wanted those running through the soundbar also.

Under *option 1* of the remote setup I inputted code *0305* to control power and input functions.

Under *option 2* of the remote setup I inputted code *1304* to control the volume and mute functions.

The volume control now moves rapidly up and down like its supposed to.

I was also able to pair the second small RF Roamio remote with no problems as I've seen others post here that they were having trouble doing so.

Now all in the world is good as the wife is finally 100% happy with the volume problem and she has her own rf remote.

Additionally, I tried this method with an older style Tivo remote I have that has a selector switch that controls two Tivos. That remote would not accept the *1304* code for the soundbar.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> Additionally, I tried this method with an older style Tivo remote I have that has a selector switch that controls two Tivos. That remote would not accept the *1304* code for the soundbar.


Maybe true, but that remote can learn the commands from the original Samsung TV remote.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was under the impression the only Tivo learning remotes are the TiVo Slide Pro, Glo Premium, and Slide.

Maybe you can point me to some instructions or something for the old style remote with a switch for DVR 1-2.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278

Also, make sure both remotes have new batteries, before doing learn procedures.

This link is better: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkL0JPeS1DZjZt


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for confirming the only Tivo learning remotes are the TiVo Slide Pro, Glo Premium, and Slide. 

The old style remote with a switch for DVR 1-2 doesn't appear to be a learning remote.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

heifer624 said:


> Thanks for confirming the only Tivo learning remotes are the TiVo Slide Pro, Glo Premium, and Slide.
> 
> The old style remote with a switch for DVR 1-2 doesn't appear to be a learning remote.


That is what is written on TiVo web site.
But, I'm telling you it works, on the 1-2 switch remote, I have, that came with my TiVo S3 OLED (648250.)

Did you try the procedure for learning found on the second link?
Try it; it works... I just RE-confirmed the learning works on my 1-2 switch remote.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The remote that came with the Series 3 OLED is a glo remote.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Arcady said:


> The remote that came with the Series 3 OLED is a glo remote.


Ahhh, and so it is...
My wife used this remote, so I never noticed that it glowed.


----------



## Craig Murrian (Oct 30, 2017)

heifer624 said:


> I solved my original problem, but feel like a total DA. I got a second small RF Roamio remote and getting that one to pair with my Roamio Plus I noticed an additional option in the remote control setup.
> 
> So here's how I solved my Samsung soundbar trouble. My HDMI out of the Roamio is connected straight to my Samsung TV and a optical cable goes from the TV to the soundbar. I choose this method because I have two other HDMI input sources and wanted those running through the soundbar also.
> 
> ...


This fixed my sound bar issue. Samsung HWJ-550 sound bar and Samsung TV.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Had a problem today setting up my Samsung HW-M360 soundbar. None of the codes for AV Setup in the remote setup worked. Two of them weren't even accepted on my Roamio remote.

Luckily I found this 11 year old (!) post Tivo Remote codes for Samsung LCD TV that suggested code 0305 which isn't even one listed on the TiVo setup screen.

Tried that one and it worked great!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> Had a problem today setting up my Samsung HW-M360 soundbar. None of the coders for AV Setup in the remote setup worked. Two of them weren't even accepted on my Roamio remote.
> 
> Luckily I found this 11 year old (!) post Tivo Remote codes for Samsung LCD TV that suggested code 0305 which isn't even one listed on the TiVo setup screen.
> 
> Tried that one and it worked great!


Great that the other code worked for you! And good to have the code noted and around.

I have the same soundbar and, IIRC, I got lucky and one of the codes (the first one?) on the Bolt box's remote A/V device setup screen worked for me--no way am I going to try it again, based on what you posted.


----------

